

Vintage 2.0 - Glossy Retro Takes Over Web Design - mancuso5
http://www.inspiredm.com/2009/06/28/vintage-20-glossy-retro-takes-over-web-design/

======
Locke1689
Is it simple, clean, and provide a _lot_ of whitespace? Is it based on only a
few solid colors and provide an intuitive and quick method for completing its
task? If so, I like it.

I really buy into the whole design-for-your-product idea. I also really
appreciate clean lines and a lot of whitespace. Good contrast, like tasteful
transparency, can do a lot to make your site look professional as well. Most
importantly, though, your site has to be useable. If you have a 4 MB
background image and use MySQL with all the defaults, I don't care what your
site looks like, its gonna be too slow for me to use.

------
nanijoe
The designs they are talking about are nice - as magazine covers

------
DTrejo
I felt that many of these designs were too busy. I didn't know where to look
or pay attention.

~~~
qeorge
I agree. I really didn't like the sites they chose to showcase.

Its a cool style that might work in some cases, but I don't see it becoming
mainstream.

------
jamesbritt
I remember when David Siegel's Creating Killer Web Sites came out. It was the
bomb. Full of lots of ideas and techniques for creating busy, complex, taken-
straight-from-print Web pages that take forever to load.

Of course, I didn't quite see it that way as the time; I was thrilled to use
the single-pixel hack and get my table spacing Just Right for the sliced and
diced images.

Looking at these new site, I feel as if the designers have been given a copy
of that book and fallen in love.

<http://www.webdevelopersjournal.com/books/killer.html>

------
davidalln
Great find. In general I'm a huge fan of the style, but there are some
instances where it is inappropriate, such as for GetSatisfaction. It looks
very unprofessional and doesn't really sell their service very well. A website
that is trying to get potential business from established companies should
employ a linear website that is very easy to follow, not just an unordered
conglomeration of text on a blue background.

------
TrevorJ
Nice find, thank you.

